# XI compound bow



## toolmkr20 (Aug 30, 2008)

Hey folks I have a buddy thats giving me a compound bow that he is throwing out. I have one that I hunt with but I thought I might set this one up for bow fishing. Its called an XI Velocity Force One. Never heard of them but the bow looks like its an old style bow but looks brand new. Just thought I would see if anyone has ever heard of these bows.


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

I just set a XI Impact up for a newb last week. Nice bow really. Old, but functional and appeared to be a nice, forgiving design. He is learning quickly with it. I think yours should be plenty decent as a fishing rig.


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

15 years or so back.the xi was a top bow ..never shot the one you have but the flatliner was a shooter....co started out as indian i think.


----------



## DTales (Dec 5, 2008)

*xi*

The xi brand was the first compound bow I ever owned bought back in 89. Xi Legend xl, definiteley a reliable hunting bow. The face of the company used to be the legendary Myles Keller.


----------



## Panteramag (Jun 14, 2006)

if that bow was a two cam version it would shoot 310. I don't know about the one cam thay were great bows. I would put a newer set of cams on it and shoot it for spot and 3D.


----------



## joebowhunter (Dec 9, 2007)

Brings back memories of one of my first, an XI Impact. Never had a problem with it, hope you enjoy your XI.


----------



## JeffB (Sep 10, 2002)

Flatliner, Legacy, Legend were XI's bread and butter. That Flatliner was incredibly fast for it's day, especially with heavier arrows. Kinda like the good ol High Country Supreme. 

The Velocity series gave XI alot of trouble- especially the gigantic 2 cam original version- Those bows had highly pre-stressed limbs kind of what you see on the modern PSE bows, and the bow was a PITA to keep synched well as the cams were EXTREMELY sensitive . The Force one was one of their last bows- At the time, the concensus was the Velocity series basically put them out of business (among other things). It was kind of like XI's last hurrah, and they were a big failure. I suspect the One cam would be a good find, but I would not touch the 2 Cam Velocity models with a 10 foot pole. 

They were also the first manufacturer to go with old "streamline" string material-which was straight Dyneema, which by itself was very weak- XI strings and bows blew up left and right cos of those strings. That was another nail in the coffin for them. My dealer had one give at full draw at the BTS and the bow flew apart- the vguys at the XI booth tried to say he dry-fired it, but he was still holding the string in his fingers- it was obvious the string had been sliced through at the cam. I was there and witnessed the whole thing. At the shop we always urged customers to put a different string and cables on immediately with the XI bows.

Here's a pic of the original Velocity with (for the time)highly pre-stressed limbs and large cams


----------



## whiteflag (Apr 7, 2008)

I just retired my XI legend Magnum this fall. Shot it for 11 yrs it was a great bow, my limbs started to crack. I'm still holding on to the old boy in case I find some limbs.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Aug 30, 2008)

How much so ya'll think the bow is worth if I decided to sell it instead of setting it up for bow fishing.Its in really great shape like I said you can tell its an old style bow but it looks brand new.


----------



## PondCreekArcher (Nov 17, 2008)

I know several guys that used to shoot XI's, back in the day they were top notch, and very fast for the time, and seemed to be very reliable with little or no problems


----------



## bigtim (May 26, 2004)

*Myles Keller baby!*

xi was this shiznit!


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

The Force One was a single cam. I have a Legend Extreme with Force One limbs on it because the original limbs blew up and XI only had limbs w' the Force One logo on 'em.

If it is truly a Velocity series bow, I'd say bow fish with it and be happy.


----------



## briwayjones (Jan 7, 2009)

I was wondering what happened to them. I have a XI demon and I was trying to find information on it but couldn't find a company website or anything.

Does anyone know the procedure for adjusting poundage on XI bows? I need to adjust my old one down for my sister. I backed the bolts off 4 turns from full tightness, but it seems it could go quite a bit more. I didn't want to go to far though.


----------



## archery123 (Jul 18, 2009)

i have an xi velocity and recently when i was shooting it the harness/yoke broke in to pieces and i am not able to measure it to see how long it is. i took it in to my local archery shop and the person working there didnt know how long it was or how to fix it. i saw in your picture you have the xi velocity. do you know how long the harness is so i can replace my old broken one? i would greatly appreciate the help.


----------



## mdnky (Jun 29, 2006)

archery123 said:


> i have an xi velocity and recently when i was shooting it the harness/yoke broke in to pieces and i am not able to measure it to see how long it is. i took it in to my local archery shop and the person working there didnt know how long it was or how to fix it. i saw in your picture you have the xi velocity. do you know how long the harness is so i can replace my old broken one? i would greatly appreciate the help.


Depends on the model. These are for 1998 Model bows. Don't have specs for the Velocity in any other years, sorry. From what I can remember, they were pretty good at keeping thing the same from year to year on the same model.

_Model ------------- FF String ------- Cable_
Vel. Extreme ----- 59 1/2" --------- 41 5/8" 
Vel. Force 1 ------ 100" ------------ 43" 
Vel. Fusion ------- 61" ------------- 43"


----------



## Tfox1 (Dec 11, 2008)

As JeffB said,they had good and bad.They even had risers breaking in half there toward the end.What really brought them down from what I have heard through local shops was they didn't treat there dealers right,but from what i understand,it was because they were sinking and probably didn't have the resources.

They were a local bow company to me so I have seen alot of them.Not to get anything started but the company that built them actually owns another bow line now.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

I killed a lot of deer with my XI Legend Mag and Ultra Mag 80. The latter being the first 80% let off bow I ever owned and was one sweet shooting bow.


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Anyone know anything about a XI impact? Guy wants me to do a few things to it and it looks like it could use a string. Only thing I can find on the sticker is it's a 28-30" draw and 65-75 lb. I have never messed with one of these things but gonna try and help him out. Also what materials did they usually use for strings on these things?


----------



## 188 Inches (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow talk about memories.

My old XI would shoot 315FPS. That was at 85 pounds though. 

Killed a ton of deer with that bow.

XI was THE bow back in the day. For a year or two they were THE bow. The High Country really took over the market. At the time Mathews made a piece of junk solocam. LOL

How things have changed


----------



## Kennymac (Nov 1, 2007)

*My Legend*

hey folks!
i agree with 188...i loved my legend magnum and killed a lot of deer with it. matter of fact, i should set it up for my son! lol...one time even met myles keller and enjoyed his seminar. great bow and a lot of memories! i wonder how myles is these days? he was a really nice guy and felt very sorry for him when he had all his P&Y trophies stolen years ago. i think it had a big effect on him. see ya'


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

Legend Mag warning--The Xi Legend Magnum was a great bow with some good speeds for its day, but the risers had a problem with breakage. I broke mine at full draw one day. A week later I met a friend who had the same bow and we removed the grip from his bow and found the same crack starting to develop. If you are still shooting one of these bows, check the riser; you may avoid a serious accident.

Automan


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

JeffB said:


> Flatliner, Legacy, Legend were XI's bread and butter. That Flatliner was incredibly fast for it's day, especially with heavier arrows. Kinda like the good ol High Country Supreme.
> 
> The Velocity series gave XI alot of trouble- especially the gigantic 2 cam original version- Those bows had highly pre-stressed limbs kind of what you see on the modern PSE bows, and the bow was a PITA to keep synched well as the cams were EXTREMELY sensitive . The Force one was one of their last bows- At the time, the concensus was the Velocity series basically put them out of business (among other things). It was kind of like XI's last hurrah, and they were a big failure. I suspect the One cam would be a good find, but I would not touch the 2 Cam Velocity models with a 10 foot pole.
> 
> ...


I have the Velocity Extreme sitting in my closet right now ,The string and cable have been removed ,I had the original velocity,the one with the giant cams and it was hanging on the hook at the range and the string blew up ,the bow was only less than a week old so ,the shop owner contacted XI and they sent me a Velocity Extreme ,which is basically a Velocity with Flatliner cams ,the bow shoots great ,one of these days I'll get a new string set for it and shoot it again. XI was a good company too bad they couldn't hang in there ,but when you make a major hunk of junk(the Velocity) it can kill you,and I think that's what happened to them ,it's too bad they made some good bows ,I had a nemisis also ,another good bow that they made .


----------



## BadgerND (Oct 4, 2009)

I recently sold a Velocity Fusion bow. I thought it was a great bow and never had any problems with it.


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

188 Inches said:


> At the time Mathews made a piece of junk solocam. LOL
> 
> How things have changed


LOL we called them slocams. Yes quite a change from the early 90's. 

Had a guy dryfire an XI flatliner on me at the shop. As stated the strings somewhat weak and came apart (as I remember the harness's lived). The strings would stretch to the point of the cams lobes coming around and touching the string. They were definitely high maintenance.


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

No one knows anything about the impact bow?


----------



## drpoore (Mar 20, 2009)

*xi Legend Mag*

I have an xi Legend Mag that I shot for several years before going traditional. Not sure how it stacks up against today's compounds, but I sure killed a boat-load of deer with it, including an 11 point, 2 nine points and 3 8 points that are all on my wall still......... It's a great bow.

Don't shoot it anymore but have not tried to sell it......... yet. It carries the memories of lots of successful hunts!

WoodsyDave


----------



## batt1535 (May 3, 2007)

Son just bought me a new parker and its gona be hard parting with my old flatliner. It has been a very good bow for me for the last 13 years. Not getting any younger and its getting hard to hold back with very little letoff. He is afraid ill fall out of stand trying to shoot it lol. Have killed lots of deer and hogs with it and lots of 3d shoots and one state chanpionship.VERY GOOD BOW FOR ITS TIME.


----------



## sniper8220 (Nov 13, 2009)

can someone give me the cable and string lengths on an xi velocity 2 cam


----------



## sniper8220 (Nov 13, 2009)

xi was THE BOW i am trying to get my velocity going again and hunt old school. my strings and cables are gone. i need to know what the string and cable lengths are. if anyone can help.


----------



## clarkend (Sep 2, 2009)

I have a Legend mag....my first bow...a friend gave it to me a couple years ago....its a deer killer  

Looking at maybe upgrading this winter....I suppose I will notice a big difference when I shoot a new bow eh


----------



## chunkz159 (Jul 29, 2010)

hey i have an Xi ultra magnum bow,
can someone tell me about this bow?
give me the basic knowledge of it since google wont show me anything


----------



## Jennings (Aug 17, 2005)

whiteflag said:


> I just retired my XI legend Magnum this fall. Shot it for 11 yrs it was a great bow, my limbs started to crack. I'm still holding on to the old boy in case I find some limbs.


Same here. I retired my Xi Legend Magnum XL 3 years ago after the top limb cracked. I still have the riser around - hoping to make a Warf bow out of it (fit some recurve limbs to it) Nice bow for the time.


----------



## jb_wi (Mar 9, 2009)

My first bow was an XI Impact..LOVED that bow, and wish I still had it.


----------



## gatorbait811 (Mar 31, 2010)

i bought an Xi flatliner...man i loved that bow..i replaced the string on it, as well as the harness..shot like a dream...i was shooting 68lbs at 29" with a 345gr acc and it shot over 300fps....i will agree though that the cam timing was very very fickle..if it was tuned it would punish the target...but the original string creeped for what seemed like forever..which is why i replaced it, thankfully mine didnt break.


----------



## joeprec (Aug 15, 2005)

PSE actually bought XI and used some of their low end models to market for bowfishing and also to sell in box stores. I think they aquired the machinery and such as well but the XI name died at that point. That is where PSE got the idea for the radical pre stressed limb as XI tried that on some of their last models produced.


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

*Had one*

I had the original Velocity with the really big cams. Like it has been said the major problem was the cam timing. I could not finish a 3D course with them in time. :sad: It was a nice feeling bow. I just wondered with todays string material and technology, How hard would it be to keep the cams in time???? Wish I had one to try. Anyone have one to get rid of and I will build the strings and cables and test the theory????? :darkbeer:


----------



## hanowski (Oct 25, 2010)

I've got an XI IMPACT and am looking for info to set the draw force. It's rated 60-75 lbs. I assume 75 lbs is achieved with the limbs screwed down tight. But how many turns out will give me the minimim 60 lbs? Anyone know where I can get the specs for this bow, or an Owner's Manual? Thanks!


----------



## Sewerat (Feb 14, 2011)

I used to shoot an xi impact and again loved the bow. Used it for target and had it tuned down so low I was peaked at 32 lbs. It still shot awesome. Best tournament score I ever got with it was a 585 and I was only 17 at the time. Later down the road traded OT for some autobody work on a muscle car I had. Wish I had that bow back now


----------



## ordinosorus (Apr 11, 2009)

I have a XI Pinnacle XS,probably there first machined riser,Buy new and again with original string set (over 20,000 shoot) This model is samething than LEGACY with machined riser My XS model is lighter version by ¼ pound than regular pinnacle .A very smooth bow and very little noise.IBO advertised was 297fps. ATA is 40in and brace 7in.Mine is a nice black riser with HYEURK brown camo.Cam samething legacy with "L" modules and virtually no backwall :sad:.I am shotting very well with. Sometimes I do think an update with new cams and new material string.Maybe a binary style or hybrid cam just for looking, there limbs are very very tuff and reliable for decade.Their slogan was "1000 dryfire test just for quality proof".VERY GOOD FOR OLD SCHOOL BOW.:smile:


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

@ hanowski;

XIs achieved their highest rated draw weight only at their longest draw length setting. You have to measure draw weight using a scale and set the peak weight empirically. You cannot just count bolt turns and be accurate at all.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

I bought two different XI bows when they came out. 
Liked the both of them quite well.
One was a Legend Magnum. 
I don't recall the name of the other one but it had recurve limbs. 
It shot the best for me.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

bowjunkie said:


> I had the original Velocity with the really big cams. Like it has been said the major problem was the cam timing. I could not finish a 3D course with them in time. :sad: It was a nice feeling bow. :darkbeer:


In the early 90's XI was working hard to become a top manufacturer. They had a big IBO team, but had virtually the whole team's bows blow up because of the string choice. I don't think they ever really recovered from that. 

I bought a Velocity direct from the factory, paid full msrp, based on drawing (not shooting) one at a trade show. I had cam lean problems, timing problems, and it was NOISY. All kinds of string slap stuff going on, I think because of cam lean there was much left/right action in the string. I had it shooting fairly well for a while by putting a set of Martin Z cams on it, but the performance was really down. Eventually I junked it. The Velocity's failure finished XI, IMO. To bad. They really had it going on with the light weight and reasonable performance of the Legend Magnum in the late 80's early 90's, and seemed to have some other really nice performing designs after that. Just some bad luck along the way followed by some "bleeding edge" engineering that got ahead of materials technology.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

chunkz159 said:


> hey i have an Xi ultra magnum bow,
> can someone tell me about this bow?
> give me the basic knowledge of it since google wont show me anything


They are a good bow, if you ever want to sell it let me know.


----------



## robbbinhoodx (Feb 25, 2010)

toolmkr20 said:


> How much so ya'll think the bow is worth if I decided to sell it instead of setting it up for bow fishing.Its in really great shape like I said you can tell its an old style bow but it looks brand new.


you might get 75 to 100 because it's still in good shape who knows maybe you will get more. i had that exact same bow, and is now in my brothers possession. it still shoots fine


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

I shot for Xi in the early 90s and the velocity bows were awesome. I shot some smoking scores with the extreme but lost track of how many sets of limbs I put on it. the force one on the other hand was a nice bow never had a problem with it. as far as the Impact that was my first xi bow many years before and still love that bow today wish I still had it, as far as string for Impact I am pretty sure they were 35" dacron on the Regular impact not the Impact plus.


----------



## SARTechNC (Dec 20, 2011)

New member to AT here but I've been lurking for a while 
I bought an XI Extreme XS back in the day (1995 I think) from LL Bean as a "factory reconditioned bow" for less than $200. Since then I've shot a truck-load of arrows and in 2005 I finally broke a string. I went to my local bow shop and had not only my string replaced but my cables also (along with a full re-tune and clean)... custom from Winner's Choice Custom Bowstrings. As of today, I still haven't had any problems with my Extreme XS and I have never been "kind" to it.

I've also never considered buying a newer bow.. much to the chagrin of my hunting partners who insist on buying the years latest and greatest. I'm still shooting 2" groups at 40 yards without a bit of "yearly re-tuning" and 2216 aluminum's. It doesn't like carbons but that's fine by me.

This pretty much goes along the lines of "if it aint broke, don't fix it".


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

SARTechNC said:


> New member to AT here but I've been lurking for a while
> I bought an XI Extreme XS back in the day (1995 I think)...


Solid bow. I had one also. It was my 3D bow for years then the limbs became part of a frankenbow I built with a Darton riser, and shot for a few more years. Its cam are now on another frankenbow that is all XI parts, a Legend Magnum Extreme (mostly) cause I couldn't get modules for the cams that came with the LME originally. So yeah, I've been shooting XI for a loooong time. If that old XI suddenly became the only bow I could own, I'd really be OK.


----------



## poco loco (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah ,Xi in the early to mid 90's with its' hatchet cammed Flatliner and Velocity Force, were the fastest, state of the art bow at that time.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

ordinosorus said:


> I have a XI Pinnacle XS,probably there first machined riser,Buy new and again with original string set (over 20,000 shoot) This model is samething than LEGACY with machined riser My XS model is lighter version by ¼ pound than regular pinnacle .A very smooth bow and very little noise.IBO advertised was 297fps. ATA is 40in and brace 7in.Mine is a nice black riser with HYEURK brown camo.Cam samething legacy with "L" modules and virtually no backwall :sad:.I am shotting very well with. Sometimes I do think an update with new cams and new material string.Maybe a binary style or hybrid cam just for looking, there limbs are very very tuff and reliable for decade.Their slogan was "1000 dryfire test just for quality proof".VERY GOOD FOR OLD SCHOOL BOW.:smile:


After numerous sets of limbs on my legacy, my dealer told me about the dry fire testing he had seen at the show. He ordered me a set and allowed me to dry fire the bow 3 times before I paid for them. Still have that bow, wish I had some sixty pound limbs for it. ''OLD SCHOOL'' has taken a new meaning for me.


----------



## jlax (Dec 26, 2011)

I have a Xi Millenium 60-70 pounds which needs a string replacement. Can anyone tell me about this bow? cheers


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

Unfortunately a website that had string and cable lengths for many old bows has gone away a few years ago now. Wish I'd saved the images. If you have the old string, you'll just have to measure it, and then twist cables and strings up till things are right.


----------



## D.illinger (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm buying a XI Pinnacle from a first-owner, says he got it 18-20 years ago. I'm new to archery and just wanted something decent for very little coin to shoot targets with my 12-yr-old, who got a new compound bow for Christmas.

Seller says it's adjustable down to 50#, and I *WILL* need to get it as low as possible until I work up some drawing strength.

Anyone know if there are a standard number of turns to back out the limb bolts to reach max relaxation/minimum draw weight? 

Better yet, anyone know where an XI Compound Bow owner's manual from that era might be had? Thanks - Deano


----------



## scottbird (Oct 29, 2016)

I know this thread is dead but I was given this bow recently, I believe it is the XI Ultima, just trying to get some history on the bow, google searches come up empty. the bow shoots very well, and it fits me perfectly. I am planning on hunting with it next year. any information would be great! thanks


----------



## erichall84 (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm in a tree with an old Xi silverhawk right now. I always seem to sell my newer bows during the middle of bow season and the old Xi gets the most hunting use.

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## erichall84 (Aug 20, 2013)

erichall84 said:


> I'm in a tree with an old Xi silverhawk right now. I always seem to sell my newer bows during the middle of bow season and the old Xi gets the most hunting use.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk












Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## scottbird (Oct 29, 2016)

cool, I hope you get a big one.


----------

